# Does drinking alcohol effect gh ？



## getalpha (Mar 15, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I like to go out for a drink every now and again,but what effect will this have,anybody here drink on gh,i dont inject on saturdays,but will it spoil what i have used during the week,anybody have any experiencies on this please. [/FONT]


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 15, 2012)

Pretty much.  I've read booze boosts estrogen as well.
http://www.askmen.com/sports/bodybuilding_200/218_fitness_tip.html
Growth hormone is predominately secreted during the early sleeping hours  of the night and because alcohol tends to disrupt natural sleep  rhythms, it will decrease the amount of growth hormone released. This  decrease can be up to as much as 70%, so it will really short-circuit  the progress you are able to make.
Read more: http://www.askmen.com/sports/bodybuilding_200/218_fitness_tip.html#ixzz1pFyDnxjq
​

Bodybuilding.com - Bodybuilding & Alcohol: Do They Mix?
 Although alcohol is absorbed rapidly it is metabolized very slowly and  its effects may still impact athletic performance up to 48 hours after  the last drink.  
 *Assuming the athlete is performing within 48 hours of its consumption, as little as two to three standard drinks can directly:* 
 Decrease strength 
Impair reaction time 
Impair balance and eye/hand coordination 
Impair fine motor and gross motor coordination 
Increase fatigue: Liver  function is significantly impacted following the ingestion of alcohol.  Up to 48 hours after the last drink the liver may still be metabolizing  alcohol at the expense of glycogen (metabolized carbohydrate).


----------



## gamma (Mar 16, 2012)

drinking aint what it use to be


----------

